# A new XM sub?



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Yep....it's me!!! Wooohooo. 
I just purchased the Delphi SkiFi and the Home bundle for $99.00 under the friends/family promo.

It's an amazing deal. You can get either the complete car cassette or home system (SKYFi Radio + Adaptor Kit with antenna) and FREE activation for only $99, That's a savings of $100.

If anyone else might be intrested in this promo you can PM me.


----------



## George_F (Dec 25, 2002)

John I can't *THANK YOU* enough, I had bought 2 Delphi SKYFi's as Christmas gifts and after seeing your post and getting the info from you I unwrapped my 2 SKYFi's and returned the to CC. You saved me $200.00, I ordered them through the friends and family promo. 

Thanks again John Corn and SatRadioTalk.com


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

I can't wait for mine to arrive. I ordered it on monday but it hasn't shipped yet....


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Welcome to DBSTalk & SatRadioTalk George, glad we could help you out.


----------

